

Ask HN: How do you keep track of blog posts you keep meaning to write, but don't? - jcapote

Curious as to how other hackers solve this problem...
======
mlLK
Keeping track of something that hasn't yet happened (at least in terms of
blogging) sounds a little frivolous. Maybe you just don't have anything to
say? Try approaching it as PG does, post an extrapolated anecdote. (aka an
essay, see: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=369141>) Otherwise start from
square one, pick up a good book on the writing process and don't even worry
about blogging, and instead focus on writing as a craft in it's own.

------
smountcastle
I use MarsEdit (<http://www.red-sweater.com/marsedit/>), though I'm probably
not a good reference as I haven't updated my blog in awhile and I have over 20
draft blog posts (some have been sitting around for more than 10 months).

------
tstegart
I write them as email drafts, since I know its the only thing I'll usually
always have access to.

------
thomasswift
I struggled with this too and I still don't have a proper solution. Text Docs
for very early stage idea, Wordpress Drafts/Private Posts (in older version it
would put them at the top of the page).

------
ScottWhigham
I've tried lots of ways (Excel, text docs, google docs) but I settled on using
OneNote for it today.

------
noodle
in what context? personal blogs or professional/company?

i stopped personally blogging since i didn't have enough consistent ideas or
drive to write instead of other stuff. with a company blog, i'd use something
shared, maybe something in dropbox.

